# LED screens vs. CCFL



## memh2003 (Jul 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if the LED screens on the Macbook Pro are easier on the eyes than CCFL screens on the Macbook? Is there a lower flicker rate for the LED screens?

I suffer from migraines and my current Acer screen w/ 6 ms refresh rate can trigger a migraine attack.

For me incandescent lighting is fine, but Fluorescent lights trigger a migraine.

thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have no idea. The best thing is to goto a store and try one out. I have a 8ms Viewsonic and have never seen a flicker on it, or any lcd screen for that matter, unless it is about to die.


----------

